# Dollar store pregnancy test...how reliable?



## Bridie's Mama

I just took a Dollar store preg. test & it says I am (yay--I hope!)....technically...but the 2nd line is faint. Anyone else experience this?

Thanks!


----------



## Keren

I did a dollar store prego test, and it came out _very_ positive. Now, here I am ready to pop. I would scrounge to get the money for one more and try it again. Good luck!


----------



## 1babysmom

If it's got color, I'd trust it...of course I'd also test again in the morning with something else, too.







(I'm a POASaholic) I lOVE $ store tests and have always had reliable, early results with them (my first ones were often very light).

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## SaraBravo

well i bought an expinsive one and it said i wasn't even when i was 2 months. and the generic one from the dollar store said i wasn't also. so then i took another one which was a generic one from wal mart. the second line was very faint but it was there. then when i took it out again 2 hrs later to show hubby the second line was actually gone. very strange. but it was correct because i am due this coming friday.lol.


----------



## NocturnalDaze

A line is a line. You're pregnant! Congrats!

For my last 2 pregancies I used Dollar Tree tests on DPO 10 and the line came out very faint. It was only because I was "a little pregnant"


----------



## meggles

At 11dpo I got an extremely faint, barely there







on the dollar tree test. I took an Answer brand test at the same time and it was a dark, glaring







. I think the Dollar store tests are cheap for a reason, but not inaccurate.


----------



## mama2toomany

as a surro I Peed on about 60 tests some of witch are $ store tests... they were as accurate as the others.. and I had alot of others lol


----------



## broodymama

My "faint positive" on the $ Tree test is now napping beside me.









Congrats!


----------



## logan&jordansmommy

Yep I used one too and now I am due in Dec







As long as you read it in the recommended time limit you should be good!


----------



## Millie Ivy

I had, ahem, several faint positives with dollar store brand tests. Quite accurate I think. They got darker every day, but I got my first (very very very) faint pos on day 11 or 12 I think.


----------



## chrissy

i think they're very accurate as long as you read them within the time frame. after the 15 minutes or so i would often get an evaporation line- however they weren't pink. i got my first very faint +'s at 10dpo with both FRER and $ Tree and the $ Tree ones were darker than the FRER.

congratulations! i'd say you're pregnant!


----------



## KatieD

I LOVE $$ tree tests! With this pregnancy I got a VERY faint Positive at 8dpo. I took one everyday and they just kept getting darker . My next favorite is Target Brand tests. I got a pretty clear positive at 9dpo.


----------



## DayDreamer

Another Dollar Store tester. LOL. I only went to the dollar store to get a $1 test to PROVE to my neighbor that I WAS NOT pregnant. Well I'm due in March. Haha.

I also told my best friend about this and she said she got a negative with an EPT or some pricey brand. But she heard the $ store test are more sensitive, so she went and bought one the same day and got a possitive. She is due Jan 1.

So IMO, they are very accurate!


----------



## Eaglevoice

I got my tests at the dollar tree. The line showed up in about 15 seconds!!!


----------



## BathrobeGoddess

http://www.peeonastick.com/hpt/dollartree.html

Looks like they are pretty accurate...I found out at 10DPO with both my ds and this current pregnancy with this test so I trust if.


----------



## Primigravida

It worked with me.


----------



## darsmama

How I found out I was preg with #3









Congrats!


----------



## crunchymomof2

Worked for me to with this pregnancy and the one before. This one was pretty faint at 11dpo but no squinting or manipulating the test to see it lol. I only tested because I had gotten up in the night to pee. And surprise suprise it was positive. I love dollar tree tests because I dont have to feel guilty about waisting money lol.


----------



## cpop

From what I understood false positives are very, very rare on any test including the dollar store ones.
I think the dollar store ones tend to be less sensitive and so have a higher false NEGATIVE rate.
When I was ttc I always bought three tests at a time since I knew I wouldn't be satisfied w/ the results of just one. . . heck it's only 3 dollars!


----------



## momz3

Hi! I LOVE dollar tree test. In my experience they are sometimes better than the expensive brands and they detect pregnancy earlier than alot of the expensive ones (except FRER). In fact, yesterday I got a bfp on Dollar Tree test!























BTW, yes sometimes the lines are faint. Mine came up right away but was faint *but* Pink and wide!


----------



## xmysticprincessx

dollar tree test worked fine for me too! (i was about a week or so late when i took the test and kinda figured i was pregnant but wanted to know for sure.)

i was reading on another site how the cheap tests work pretty much the same in that they just try to detect the pregnancy hormone. if you need large amounts of pregnancy tests, amazon.com sometimes has them really cheap in bulk.


----------



## boscopup

Dollar store tests are actually pretty sensitive. A faint line is still a positive! They just use less dye in those tests, I think. Doesn't make them less sensitive though - just a lighter line.







I tested 12dpo and got a faint positive. I'm now almost 32 weeks!

The lady at the checkout counter did think it was funny that I was buying 5 tests though.


----------



## 1babysmom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boscopup* 
Dollar store tests are actually pretty sensitive. A faint line is still a positive! They just use less dye in those tests, I think. Doesn't make them less sensitive though - just a lighter line.







I tested 12dpo and got a faint positive. I'm now almost 32 weeks!

The lady at the checkout counter did think it was funny that I was buying 5 tests though.









I agree! My first BFP's were always with $ store tests...and at 8/9 DPO too!!!


----------



## Elismom122003

Ok, so I took a HPT from the dollar tree yesterday and it had a very faint, but definitely there pink line after about a minute and a half. So then I went to the pregnancy crisis center for a free test, but it was only like 2 hours after I had taken the other test and that one was absolutely negative. Well then I took another HPT from the dollar tree earlier and it was positive and a little darker than it was yesterday. What do you think the odds are of me being pregnant? I tried to call the crisis center and ask what the sensitivity was on their tests, but they did not know. I have been using the withdrawal method of birth control for 6 years and never gotten pregnant. I did 2 times before, but that was because we weren't withdrawing. I just feel like it is impossible that this could be so. I will be happy but scared if I am pregnant because I am applying for a nursing program at school right now and already have a 5 year old who may have autism. Please someone let me know if you think that it could be an evaporation line after only a minute and a half? I am so desperate and freaking out.


----------



## AnnR33

I've used them for 3 pregnancies and while the lines were faint with the last 2 pregnancies I certainly was pregnant. This time the line was bright red but I was a full week late too before taking the test-this was unplanned and I had no idea i was pregnant!


----------



## justbishop

One of the dollar stores near me was going out of business while we were ttc, so I went in and bought a bunch of tests for $0.75 each. I kept a few name brands on hand as well, but when we suspected it was time to use a test with no dissapointment, the dollar store ones either showed a true positive or didn't even show a control line (I'd say it was about 1/2 and 1/2). So yeah, no false readings with them, just accurate BFPs or complete misfires.


----------



## Logan's mommy

My faint $ store positive is napping in my arms right now.


----------



## tuppence

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DayDreamer* 
Another Dollar Store tester. LOL. I only went to the dollar store to get a $1 test to PROVE to my neighbor that I WAS NOT pregnant. Well I'm due in March. Haha.

LOL, I haven't made it to the end of this thread to see why it got bumped but this made me laugh--I stopped by the Dollar Tree on a date with my husband to get a $1 test to prove I wasn't pregnant too. Took it in the bathroom at Barnes and Noble where we were wasting time waiting for our movie to start at the theater next door. Got a faint pink line and am due in a few weeks! (Cannot remember what we saw, but we'd already bought the tickets, so we sat through it, both stunned. lol)


----------



## amicamom

Dollar Tree Rocks!!

You can see pictures of my tests here. I actually got tests for $0.59 each by going in with a couple of friends and buying them at online.

I get a faint positive around 10-11 days post ovulation. Even if you get a faint line, it is still POSITIVE!







: I have taken many tests over the last five years and you don't get a thing if its negative.


----------



## AllyH

Hi there - this may sound strange, but I am currently writing about $ store pregnancy tests for a book due out this year and I wondered if you could tell me more about why you love them. I'm also really curious about what you think to peoples' reactions to them. In my experience, people can be really judgemental about them! Why do you think that is? What made you decide to start buying them? When did you first buy one, etc. etc..


----------

